# A local business wants to purchase my work...



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 18, 2008)

I had a local physical therapy office request a portfolio of my work to look at for posters in their office. They want me to drop off my portfolio for the employees to go through and prices... yep there's the problem... prices... No one wants to under-value their work but we all want to get paid right? So what is the normal charge for a not so well known photographer to put up their work in a medium sized physical therapy office? I was thinking that I would look at $150 for matted and framed 8x10s up to $500 for canvas matted and framed 16x24s. Any thoughts?


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Sep 19, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 23, 2008)

Try a rental agreement instead, stating you'll rotate prints on a 2 monthly basis and get a long term income & publicity instead of a one off payment. H


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 23, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> Try a rental agreement instead, stating you'll rotate prints on a 2 monthly basis and get a long term income & publicity instead of a one off payment. H


 
Good business tactic!


----------



## AmericanJesus (Sep 23, 2008)

Flash Harry said:


> Try a rental agreement instead, stating you'll rotate prints on a 2 monthly basis and get a long term income & publicity instead of a one off payment. H



but for how much?


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Oct 11, 2008)

I did decide on a price for most of my work. I did a $45-60 amount 5x7's (checked into my costs and that worked), $150-185 for 8x10's and $275-325 for 16x24's, all matted and framed. The business is looking into 2 images for thier current location and as many as 4 for the new location. Seems like I didn't do too bad with the pricing. Everything seems to be working out well in that department. Thanks for responding everyone.

I also landed a martial arts studio for a portrait day on the 23rd of this month. No longer just doing friends and family!!! Things are moving up in my photography carreer. I have actively been seeking out bigger business though.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 11, 2008)

Low ball the price, print it at costco. Make a little cash. Move on.

Screw making lots of money. It's eye candy on a physical therapist's wall. They probably want some sunrises or something stupid and pretty that nobody has to think about. If for some incredible reason your art being on their wall ever attracts another buyer, they'll probably want more of the same crap.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm guessing you stayed up all night to come up with that level of an intelligent response... some of us like the idea of our work supporting us. I didn't need to lowball the price imho and I'm happy with the results. Oh and I do shoot sunsets and sunrises from time to time when they strike me as interesting.


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 13, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Low ball the price, print it at costco. Make a little cash. Move on.
> 
> Screw making lots of money. It's eye candy on a physical therapist's wall. They probably want some sunrises or something stupid and pretty that nobody has to think about. If for some incredible reason your art being on their wall ever attracts another buyer, they'll probably want more of the same crap.



hahaha 

BEST.  POST.  EVER.







Really though, in all honesty you must be careful with this one.  It's better to charge a little bit less and get the money than overshoot it and not get paid at all.  If you were getting requests like this all the time and they just weren't cooperating, that'd be different.  With these single unique situations though, it's sketchier.


I can't give you specific prices, because I don't know what is typical for your area.  If you're selling large prints, I would recommend finding out the EXACT cost on your side for the print and framing, and multiply it by somewhere in the 2.5-5 range.  You want to find a value that is fair for them, but also enough so that you'll feel happy with what you've got.


Also, take in mind your competition: generic office posters.  They're already printed, very cheap, and usually pretty darn good.  You have to make yourself unique.  Take that into account when you send them your portfolio, and you may want to suggest something like the rental idea that a previous poster mentioned.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for replying. Look a couple of posts up... they liked my work and apparently my pricing as well. Looks like I am getting it after all. I did just what you recommended and decided that I would go with my pricing at around 2.5 times my cost on matting and framing and set my prints at what was acceptable to me for the work.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 14, 2008)

thebeginning said:


> I can't give you specific prices, because I don't know what is typical for your area.  If you're selling large prints, I would recommend finding out the EXACT cost on your side for the print and framing, and multiply it by somewhere in the 2.5-5 range.



That's what I'd do too.  Make sure you add in all costs:  gas, shipping, hanging wire, etc...  Keep your eye out for other local photographers' work, and see what they are charging.  Then try to figure out if they are actually moving any at that price.    It's good to know what the local market will pay.


----------



## HirePhotographer (Nov 1, 2008)

Good to start around 2.5 times the cost if you think your pics are what they want to buy . . . as you become more established you will find it easier to charge more.  

The rental agreements are pretty common these days too . . . medical offices are a great foot hold as they have many Dr. contacts (Drs sometimes have several offices or clinics they go to).  

A gentleman I worked with a few years ago has a contract with a very large hospital . . . literally, hundreds of images throughout . . . its how he has paid the bills for the last 6 years (they switch out all the pieces every 2 years and some more often than that like in waiting areas, the cafeteria, the main corridors).  At the end of the 2 years he sells all pieces (but in the mean time the pieces sell prints for him as he has a business card holder placed below many of his photos).  The hospital has even sent him on several trips (themed) for special shoots they actually request of him - a great gig all around.  One of these they paid him for staying at several wineries for a week and taking photos of everything that had to do with wine and the process.  He is quite a marketing genius actually - between teleconferences his photos can be seen rotating on the video prompt, even hospital screen savers rotate his imagery.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Nov 2, 2008)

Great job - glad it worked out for you.  Was this your own doctor?


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Nov 5, 2008)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Great job - glad it worked out for you. Was this your own doctor?


Thanks! No, it isn't my doctor but a friend of mine was talking about my work when they were in the office. The doctor decided they wanted to see it and so far there are about 12 of my images they are considering. Not too bad.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Nov 5, 2008)

HirePhotographer said:


> Good to start around 2.5 times the cost if you think your pics are what they want to buy . . . as you become more established you will find it easier to charge more.
> 
> The rental agreements are pretty common these days too . . . medical offices are a great foot hold as they have many Dr. contacts (Drs sometimes have several offices or clinics they go to).
> 
> A gentleman I worked with a few years ago has a contract with a very large hospital . . . literally, hundreds of images throughout . . . its how he has paid the bills for the last 6 years (they switch out all the pieces every 2 years and some more often than that like in waiting areas, the cafeteria, the main corridors). At the end of the 2 years he sells all pieces (but in the mean time the pieces sell prints for him as he has a business card holder placed below many of his photos). The hospital has even sent him on several trips (themed) for special shoots they actually request of him - a great gig all around. One of these they paid him for staying at several wineries for a week and taking photos of everything that had to do with wine and the process. He is quite a marketing genius actually - between teleconferences his photos can be seen rotating on the video prompt, even hospital screen savers rotate his imagery.


 Brilliant. I think your friend is a marketing genious for sure. Gives me some ideas... I think I will talk to the clinic about some ideas around this. I have been considering some other locations to go market now that I have some interest from this arena. It was very unexpected to me since I wasn't trying to market in this way.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Nov 5, 2008)

alpha, your honesty and candid nature always keeps me smiling.

this is, of course, not intended to piss off the OP.

i rather like the idea of the rental agreement...we do that at work with a local gallery, and every couple of months we get new paintings throughout the office.
it;s a nice way to keep things fresh, and keeps you earning money.

id jump on a deal like this in a heartbeat. good one.


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Nov 7, 2008)

SrBiscuit said:


> alpha, your honesty and candid nature always keeps me smiling.
> 
> this is, of course, not intended to piss off the OP.
> 
> ...


Don't worry I'm not that easily irritated. I think if Alpha had looked at the posts and realized that I was already beyond the point he was referring to I wouldn't have been so hostile. I prefer more intelligent responses to my questions rather than over-simplifying the situation.

I'll have to agree I am looking into some larger locations where a rental situation would pay off. So far it is going pretty well. I am expanding my portfolio to accomodate this.

Thanks for the response.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you should get too crazy with pricing. Not saying your work isnt worth it, but think of it this way. People go into places and if they like the artwork... they often ask where it came from. Not only would you make a little money selling it to them but you could possibly generate more from it!


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the responses... just had a meeting with the owner today and she purchased 3 16x24 (with mat and frame) ranging between $165-$195. We are setting up a 2 month rotation on 2 more images every other month where I get to showcase the images I want. If she likes the images she will purchase them before I rotate them out.

*On a side note... I am putting up a few images in a coffee house in a couple of weeks. They have several locations and they are quite well established as a trendy local chain. They are pretty excited about getting my images in and don't take a cut on any sales.


----------

